# Elektronikas forums >  makÅ¡Ä·erÄÅ¡ana.

## mk1295

VÄlÄjos pajautÄt, cik varÄtu izmaksÄt un cik reÄli ir uztaisÄ«t Å¡Ädu ierÄ«ci - 
http://radiostudentmd.ru/english/articles.php?id=188

Å¡Ä·iet, ka nekas Ä¼oti sareÅ¾Ä£Ä«ts, nemÄku ar tÄm mikroshÄmÄm.

----------


## Didzis

VispÄr jau izmantot elektrisko zivjusitamo ir aizliegts ar likumu. NepateikÅ¡u, cik precÄ«zi liels ir sods, bet par kÄrtu lielÄks, kÄ tÄda aparÄt paÅ¡izmaksa noteikti. Cik lasÄ«ts, tad par malu zveiniecÄ«bu sodi mÄdz bÅ«t tÅ«kstoÅ¡os.

----------


## mk1295

tikai ekspermentÄliem nolÅ«kiem pie mÄjas dÄ«Ä·Ä« pirms tÄ tÄ«rÄ«Å¡anas.

bet paldies arÄ« par Å¡o informÄciju.

----------


## simistors

Å Ä« tÄma nereti "saasinÄs" laÅ¡u un nÄÄ£u laikÄ... ::  

p.s. autoram.

Pilns intÄrnÄts ir ar vienkÄrÅ¡Äm  shÄmÄm ( pÄris traÅi un tiristors, trafs), kuras virtuvÄ uz ceÄ¼gala var salodÄt un strÄdÄ bez  jebkÄdas regulÄÅ¡anas. ::

----------


## karloslv

> tikai ekspermentÄliem nolÅ«kiem pie mÄjas dÄ«Ä·Ä« pirms tÄ tÄ«rÄ«Å¡anas.
> 
> bet paldies arÄ« par Å¡o informÄciju.


 ArÄ« par Å¡o var atrauties - tÄs zivis, kas tev mÄjÄs peld, nav nevÄrtÄ«gÄkas kÄ tÄs, kas lielÄkos Å«deÅos. Tas, ka "neviens neredzÄs", vÄl nav arguments.

----------


## Waldis

_tÄs zivis, kas tev mÄjÄs peld, nav nevÄrtÄ«gÄkas kÄ tÄs, kas lielÄkos Å«deÅos._ 

Incanti - ja man pagalmÄ ir dÄ«Ä·is, kurÄ dzÄ«vo no RIMI atnesta karpa - kam pieder Å¡Ä« karpa? Man, jeb prezidentam VÄjonim?? Un vai par to vÄju, kurÅ¡ grieÅ¾ manas kurmju dzirnaviÅas, arÄ« man ir jÄmaksÄ?

----------


## MarisER

Diez vai vÄrts taisit jÄbajÄ vairumÄ https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=electro+fisher&_frs=1

----------


## simistors

> Diez vai vÄrts taisit jÄbajÄ vairumÄ https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=electro+fisher&_frs=1


 kamÄr no ebaya atnÄks, laÅ¡i vairs nebÅ«s..... Tagad ir pats "pÄ«Ä·is"í ½í¸

----------


## Rombo

Uztaisi pats invertoru. Es neatbalstu tÄdus zvejas paÅÄmienus taÄu te ir runa par konkrÄtu ierÄ«ci. TÄda ir lÄ«dz absurdam vienkÄrÅ¡a,transformators ar izeju 220V divi lieljaudas tranzistori un pÄris rezistoru. Ja ir luste var sameistarot impulsnieku,bÅ«s vieglÄka kastÄ«te. Akumulators 12V no autiÅa vai motocikla. PatÄriÅÅ¡ ap 10 ampÄrÄm.

----------

